

How Madden NFL became a video game dynasty - tonystubblebine
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/eticket/story?page=100805/madden

======
emehrkay
*havent finished article yet

But does the supreme courts' ruling on the nfl not being a single entity have
no impact on madden being the only nfl-licensed football game around?

[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1270959...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=127095946&ft=1&f=1001)

American Needle was fighting against the NFL awarding sole merchandising
rights to Reebok and they won. EA has sole rights over NFL video gaming, why
hasnt this changed?

~~~
graywh
The ruling was only ~2 months ago and video games like Madden aren't simple.
Maybe we'll see something next year.

------
kenjackson
That ESPN article felt like a better dive into the tech world of gaming than
most articles in tech blogs or magazines.

If you've ever played Madden, I highly recommend the article.

------
mrmg
Without competition EA puts out the same crap every year. 60 bucks for a
updated depth chart.

------
protomyth
Front Page Sports imploding helped quite a bit on the computer side.

